# Better pics of cherry shillelagh



## wiltsmark (Sep 22, 2015)

Here's some better quality pics of the cherry shillelagh. Pepsi can gives some idea of size. I'm still applying oil to the head at the moment and will move on to the handle this weekend I think.

Mark


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

That's a nice knob ya got there


----------

